# Honest rating/How can I get rid of asymmetry?



## Alcatraz (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve started chewing on my only left side to try and make both sides symmetrical


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 24, 2018)

What asymmetry?


----------



## Madness (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey bro! I suffer the same type of asymmetry luckily for us it is unnoticeable to non bdd normies


----------



## VST (Nov 24, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> View attachment 5407
> 
> I’ve started chewing on my only left side to try and make both sides symmetrical


It's fine man, everyone has a bit of asymmetry and your asymmetry is unnoticeable.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 24, 2018)

Madness said:


> Hey bro! I suffer the same type of asymmetry luckily for us it is unnoticeable to non bdd normies


What would you rate me 0-10?


VST said:


> It's fine man, everyone has a bit of asymmetry and your asymmetry is unnoticeable.


What would you rate my face 0-10?


battlefieldincel said:


> What asymmetry?


Rate?


----------



## androidcel (Nov 24, 2018)

5-5.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 24, 2018)

6.5, your hair sucks btw


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 24, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 6.5, your hair sucks btw


Thinking about a buzz cut


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 24, 2018)

6 PSL, how tall are you? If below 6', 5.5 PSL.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 24, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 6 PSL, how tall are you?


Currently 5’11 about to turn 15


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 24, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> Thinking about a buzz cut


Get a fade on ur sides and straighten your upper hair with some straightener. Comb your hair backwards and fix it with a strong hairspray. That's way better than a buzz cut.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 24, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> Currently 5’11 about to turn 15


Pretty good for 15, your weird haircut and eye area lets you down. You will most likely grow taller.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 24, 2018)

Asymmetry a result of head tilt.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't see any major asymmetries. There is a slight asymmetry of the jaw and perhaps eyebrow heights, but nothing major worth worrying about. If you google "celebrities faces mirrored", you can see where they have taken half of a celebrities face and mirrored it on the other half, and trust me, it looks very uncanny and creepy. Nobody is perfectly symmetrical and you have nothing too worry about as far as that is concerned. 

One such example:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/4407582/celebrities-symmetrical-faces-cheryl-holly-willoughby/


----------



## JustChris (Nov 24, 2018)

You shouldn't worry about ratings and such since you're still going through puberty and your face will change drastically anyway by the time you reach 22-24.


----------

